

Hacker News Will Not Load - andydrizen
http://crowdsupport.telstra.com.au/t5/Home-Broadband/Hacker-News-Will-Not-Load/td-p/199801

======
setec
I would bet it's stale DNS from their (HN) migration to cloudflare. The home
broadband must cache records ignoring their TTL/expiry.

